# Smoked brisket worries



## rookie59 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi all, I'm sure this has been covered but...I brined a brisket (approx. 3 lbs) for 48 hrs then launched a maiden foray into smoking. Being a newb I'm sure the internal temp of the brisket was nowhere near recommended but it smoked up a storm for around 5 hours. I then finished off the brisket in the oven for about 1.5 hrs. I'm now wondering if the brisket is safe for consumption--don't want to poison the family! Any input on safety of this brisket. Thanks in advance.


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 5, 2016)

I am limited on brisket smoking myself and I am sure there are safe lower tempts, and I am sure others will reply, but from what I have read anything over 160 for an Internal Temp is safe.

It will be more tender at 195-205, but safe over 160 (according to SMF and google)


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm certain you're good.  

Give a few details of the process.  Pit temps, IT, etc...


----------



## rookie59 (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't recall any of that CrankyBuzzard but we cut into it today and all we could smell was the smoke! Feeling OK about the safety of it now , thanks to you and DoneGotFat but not totally convinced of the taste. Sons have volunteered to taste test but...*shrugs*


----------



## rookie59 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks DoneGotFat. Fingers crossed.


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 5, 2016)

Rookie59 said:


> Thanks DoneGotFat. Fingers crossed.


Your welcome. Good luck, and hopefully its great tasting.

AND, welcome to SMF


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 5, 2016)

I hope you don't bail on us.  

Let's chat next time before you smoke anything.    On this forum, you have many hundreds of years of experience.   We'll get you what you want.


----------

